
How Not To Design A Logo - epi0Bauqu
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/01/how-not-to-design-a-logo/
======
indiejade
Strongly disagree.

For example, crowdsourcing logo design is a highly efficient and inexpensive
way to get a professional logo. I know Stackoverflow.com's logo was
crowdsourced through . . . 99 designs, I think it was. It's a great logo, too.
Same with offbeatearth.com.

Whether designers like the author of this article like it or not, web-based
competition (crowdsourcing sites) are reality. His little screenshot of the
Xed-out $50 contests on a phpBB site isn't even accurate. Most design contest
sites have professional sites (99designs, crowdspring, even logotournament,
which I'd never heard of but which was mentioned in the comments) and awards
that are much higher than $50.

------
pedalpete
You can judge for yourself. Check out Crowdspring.com, you can see the quality
of the logos from the crowdsourcing. I think it is often VERY good.

The designer that wrote the article needs to learn how to compete in the new
marketplace.

------
ejs
I disagree as well. I have used 99designs before and was very happy with the
results.

I know that designers don't like these sites anymore then coders like elance
or anything, but if it works... people will use it

------
lacker
Summary: A logo designer insults inexpensive alternatives to his expensive
service, with no justification.

